# WARNUNG: Fallen bei der Strommsten-Abfahrt



## ramanujan (8. Oktober 2006)

Hi Karlsruher & Ettlinger Biker,

Ich wollte heute auf meiner kleinen Runde mal wieder die Abfahrt bei den Strommasten runter. Aber was musste ich sehen? Alle 5-10m lagen Äste quer über dem Weg. (Von dünn bis ~15cm dick)  
An manchen engen Stellen waren auch kopfgroße Steine direkt in der "Fahrrinne" platziert. Im unteren Teil natürlich auch Äste geschickt in der Landung nach dem kleinen Sprung platziert. Da wirds einem richtig leicht gemacht sich das Genick zu brechen  
Ich hab auf meinem Weg nach unten mal ein bisschen aufgeräumt. Aber trotzdem: Fahrt vorsichtig und passt an der Stelle gut auf!

Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Znarf (8. Oktober 2006)

och nee,
geht das hier jetzt auch schon los? ist zwar schon ziemlich erodiert der strommast, aber fallen sind übertrieben. soll der förster lieber ein schild hinstellen oder die stelle eben als offiziellen DH ausweisen =) dann buddeln die biker auch was.

falls mir jemand über den weg läuft der solche fallen aufstellt/hinlegt dann wird der offizielle weg gegangen, mit cops alarmieren und anzeige und so weiter. wenn ich selbst ne strafe kassiere wegen verletzung der 2meter regel dann wird das in kauf genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (8. Oktober 2006)

ich würd mich ja gern mal auf die lauer legen und dem beim garnieren der abfahrt was husten


----------



## lelebebbel (8. Oktober 2006)

wenn ihr so einen Vollmatahari mal trefft und nicht wisst was ihr sagen sollt: Fragt doch mal ob er auch Gullideckel von Brücken wirft.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Oktober 2006)

wenn Dummheit brummen könnte ,hätten wir in Deutschland dauernd Luftalarm
 manche Deppen gehören mal den Berg abwärts geschickt........ 

ANDI1969


----------



## dueckr (8. Oktober 2006)

Man, ihr müsst ja im Paradies leben...!

Das ihr davon gleich den Fred aufmacht... Bei uns ist so etwas leider vollkommen normal. Eigentlich müsste hier jeder Biker eine Säge im Rucksack haben.


----------



## ramanujan (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich hoffe inständig dass das bei uns nicht zur Normalität wird   Wäre echt schade drum...
Ich hoffe nur, dass das nix "offizielles" ist. Es wurden dieses Jahr einige Trails offiziell für Biker offiziell freigegeben (auch unter 2m Wegbreite  ), vielleicht gehört der Trail aber zu der Liste von Wegen die geschlossen werden sollen  
Mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## kermit* (9. Oktober 2006)

Ist mir am Wochenende auch auf einem anderen Weg am Wattkopf so gegangen: 3 Stämme (ca. 20-25 cm Durchmesser) quer über den Weg.
War irre schwer, die Dinger alleine zu bewegen, ich habs gzwar eschafft, aber ein gelangweilter Renter hätte alleine wohl kaum die Kraft dazu gehabt...

Bisher hat der Förster am Strommasten-DH doch auch alles akzeptiert (Anlieger,Sprünge,...).


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Oktober 2006)

Solnge sie keine Schnüre spannen...
Die Strecke muss man doch eh vorher anschauen. Letzten Winter war das doch auch so.  

Selbst bei uns in der letzten Ecke der Pfalz kommen manche immer wieder auf die Idee. Na und? Wieder neue Hindernisse. Und über größere Baumstämme wird eh gleich ein Kicker gebaut, danke den Wanderern.


----------



## 1sepp1 (9. Oktober 2006)

hi

war dieses wochenende auch zweimal im bereich ettlingen/wattkopf/albtal unterwegs und habe festgestellt, dass bereits überall holz geschlagen wird, professionelle betriebe und privatläute, und dass überall stämme und äste herumliegen, auch auf verschiedenen wegen.

könnte es damit etwas zu tun haben und gar keine absicht gegen die biker sein?

wer hätte ansonsten interesse daran den strommastentrail zu präparieren auf welchem kein einziger wanderer unterwegs ist? 

forstbedienstete/jäger?

grüssle


sepp


----------



## ramanujan (9. Oktober 2006)

Also Zufall kann ich ausschließen, dazu waren die Äste einfach zu genau platziert.
Ich habe von einem Bekannten gehört dass die gegend ein ziemlich nobles/teures Jagdrevier ist. Kann gut sein, dass da ein gutbetuchter Jäger es nicht mag wenn man sein Wild stört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (9. Oktober 2006)

ramanujan schrieb:


> Also Zufall kann ich ausschließen, dazu waren die Äste einfach zu genau platziert.
> Ich habe von einem Bekannten gehört dass die gegend ein ziemlich nobles/teures Jagdrevier ist. Kann gut sein, dass da ein gutbetuchter Jäger es nicht mag wenn man sein Wild stört



Wild ????   Ahhhh da fahre ich nicht mehr lang!  
Ich bin seit meinem Chrash vor 2,5 Wochen heute das erste mal wieder mit dem Bike frü morgens unterwegs gewesen und hab echt Schiss gehabt vor den Fichzeugs.


----------



## ramanujan (9. Oktober 2006)

wookie schrieb:


> Wild ????   Ahhhh da fahre ich nicht mehr lang!



Die sind ganz harmlos, die beissen nicht. Man darf nur nicht ungebremst in die reinfahren


----------



## wookie (9. Oktober 2006)

ramanujan schrieb:


> Die sind ganz harmlos, die beissen nicht. Man darf nur nicht ungebremst in die reinfahren




ungebremst in die reinfahren ??
die dinger kommen von der seite und trampeln einen um. und das nicht alleine sondern zu dritt, wenn man pech hat.


----------



## ramanujan (9. Oktober 2006)

wookie schrieb:


> ungebremst in die reinfahren ??
> die dinger kommen von der seite und trampeln einen um. und das nicht alleine sondern zu dritt, wenn man pech hat.



Das kann ich mir bei einem niedlichen kelinen süüüüsen Bambi gar nicht vorstellen   Das passt doch eher zu einer Horde Wildsauen


----------



## wookie (9. Oktober 2006)

ramanujan schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir bei einem niedlichen kelinen süüüüsen Bambi gar nicht vorstellen   Das passt doch eher zu einer Horde Wildsauen



glaub mir, das geht!


----------



## ramanujan (9. Oktober 2006)

wookie schrieb:


> glaub mir, das geht!








Niemals!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (9. Oktober 2006)

mein name ist fleischwolf *g*
und den doofen schmetterling gleich noch mit dazu ^^


----------



## Waldgeist (9. Oktober 2006)

ramanujan schrieb:


> Also Zufall kann ich ausschließen, dazu waren die Äste einfach zu genau platziert.
> Ich habe von einem Bekannten gehört dass die gegend ein ziemlich nobles/teures Jagdrevier ist. Kann gut sein, dass da ein gutbetuchter Jäger es nicht mag wenn man sein Wild stört



Außer Wildsau (im und außerhalb des Geheges) und ziemlich viel Rehe gibt es da kaum jagdbares Wild. [URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]

Jedenfalls was gut betucht anbetrifft, Geld für neue Hochsitze muss derjenige haben, da, wie ich festgestellt habe, in den letzten Monaten im Bereich Funkturm - Wattkopf jede Menge Hochsitze neu aufgebaut wurden. Vielleicht beobachtet er von da aus die MTB`ler.

Werd mal am Mittwoch abends mal auf die Pirsch gehen , äh fahren.


----------



## Lazart (10. Oktober 2006)

alter schwede. den trail bin ich freitag abend noch runter und da war er noch relativ frei. aber das es tatsächlich hier leute gibt, die samstags in wald gehn um bäume auf trails zu legen...tsts. schlimm.


----------



## Znarf (14. Oktober 2006)

Bin auch mal wieder den Strommast gegurkt. Ist ja schon krank ausgewaschen =) Äste waren eigentlich keine mehr da, zumindest nichts was mein Rad aufgehalten hätte, ist ja schließlich ein Geländerad.
Erosion ist halt schon ein Problem, bei dem Gefälle zumindest. Und die ganzen Leute, die mit blockiertem Hinterrad runterrutschen, die erodieren kräftig mit 
Mal sehen wie das nächstes Frühjahr aussieht.


----------



## Bremsman (14. Oktober 2006)

hi leute 
muß euch leider entäuschen ,wie ich weiter oben lesen konnte
gilt der trail als geduldet!!!! 
ist leider ein riesen großer irrtum !!!! weiß aus sicheren quellen (u.a. Forstamt )
das der weg absolut TABU ist für die zweirad fraktion !!!!!
sorry will jetzt nicht den moral apostel spielen (da ich selbst ihn auch manchmal befahre)
aber mich wundert es schon lange das der förster (dem jäger ist das nämlich ziemlich wurst !!) noch nichts unternommen hat, weil der weg wirklich böse unter der erosion leidet !!!!!was wir auch den "beim bremsen hinterrad schleifen lasser "
zu verdanken haben !!!(jungs, das bremst nicht und macht nur unnötig den wald kaputt ) zu dem es noch nicht mal schneller ist !!!!!(Wetten ))))!!!!!! 
also ich weiß selber auch das auf dem weg keine wanderer unterwegs sind 
trotzdem gehört der weg dem "schwarzwaldWANDER" verein was uns diesen 
weg absolut untersagt!!!!
also wenn wir ihn schon "ILLEGAL " benutzen dan sollten wir auch ein bischen dafür sorgen das nicht irgendwelche säcke den ganzen weg "runterbremsen "
nur weil se zu doof sind und ihr gerät nicht unter kontrolle haben !!!!!!!!!!
SORRY aber das mußte jetzt sein wer sich persönlich angegriffen fühlt
kann sich ja per Pm bei mir beschweren!!!!
Gruß Bremsman 
da ich nich weiß wer alles dort unterwegs ist kann ich auch keinen persönlich angreifen weiß nur das wenn ich dort bin wird mir manch mal echt schlecht !!!!
adios bis vielleicht mal auf dem trail !!!!!!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Oktober 2006)

Hi Bremsman,

das ist doch nun mal der einzige Trail in greifbarer Nähe von Karlsruhe (Na gut, direkt auf dem Wattkopf gibts noch zwei). Auf jeden Fall ein Trail den dann eben die Anfänger auch öffters nehmen. Da kannst du doch bloß mal wieder Fahrtechnik-Trainer spielen, statt hier einfach rum zu tönen.  

Eigentlich sollten wir uns vom Club aus mal informieren in wie weit eine Legalisierung einer permanenten Strecke dort möglich ist (Da war doch mal was, oder? Große Probleme mit der Fortstbehörde dort?). Ich denke Teil 1 + 2 von Strommasten, dann den Singletrail Richtung Durlach und dann ein kleines Stück neu gebaut. Dafür dann legal...  Große Hinweisschilder für die Wanderer... Ich glaube ich komme mal wieder zum nächsten Stammtisch.


----------



## ramanujan (14. Oktober 2006)

Ne Legalisierung wäre wirklich super. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es dann auch genügend Freiwillige geben würde, die sich um dern Trail kümmern würden. Dann wäre das Argument "Bodenerosion" wenigstens vom Tisch.  
Für Wanderer und Reiter ist der Trail sowieso nicht interessant, also stören sollte das ja eigentlich niemanden. Einen Versuch wäre das ja echt wert. Vielleicht sollte ich ja auch mal zu euch in den Club kommen


----------



## Bremsman (14. Oktober 2006)

hi leute klar wäre das super !!
nur warum sollte der schwarzwaldwander verein ihn uns abgeben ????
ich glaube da beisen wir ganz arg auf granit !!!
denn es wurde mal eine karte vom forstamt ausgezeichnet wo wir fahren dürfen und wo nicht !!!(ihr würdet euch wundern wo überall ILLegal gefahren wird )
und der high voltage trail war damals mehr als tabu !!der war heilig !!! 
kaqnn ja mal jemand anfragen !!!
oder sich beim kenny nachfragen der kennt noch mehr von den verordnungen !!
gruß Bremsman!!!!


----------



## Waldgeist (14. Oktober 2006)

Der Schwarzwaldverein hat sein Wander-Wegenetz inzwischen ausgeschildert, so dass es an sich klar ist, wo Wanderer oder auch Jogger sein könnten. so weit mir bekannt ist hat der Naturpark Schwarzwald 3 MTB-Touren in Bereich des Wattkopfs ausgeschildert. Ich gehe davon aus, dass weitere Streckenvorschläge nicht geplant sind. 
Auf der Homepage der Stadt Ettlingen sind die Tourenbeschreibungen zu finden, Im Frühjar gab es auch 2 Flyer. http://www.ettlingen.de/servlet/PB/menu/1165347_l1/index.html


----------



## bluesky (15. Oktober 2006)

ich mag ausrufezeichen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (15. Oktober 2006)

Der DH ist an den Steilstücken wirklich stark erosionsgefährdet. Ganz nebenbei sind eben diese Stücke aber auch total langweilig zu fahren, sturr geradeaus ist doch total gaga..

das beste wäre doch, wenn man dort (Platz ist ja genug) ein paar Serpentinen einbauen könnte, dann würde sich die Zahl der Blockier-Deppen auch verringern.

Damit müsste auch der Wanderverein glücklich sein, schliesslich würden derartige Arbeiten ja bedeuten dass der Erosion ein Ende gesetzt wird.


Ganz nebenbei ist das "oh der Wald geht kaputt" Argument auf diesem Weg sowieso TOTAL Banane. Leute, schaut 10 Meter neben den Trail, da ist eine 50 Meter Schneise im Wald auf der kein Baum steht - sondern verdammte Strommasten.


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Oktober 2006)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Der Schwarzwaldverein hat sein Wander-Wegenetz inzwischen ausgeschildert, so dass es an sich klar ist, wo Wanderer oder auch Jogger sein könnten. so weit mir bekannt ist hat der Naturpark Schwarzwald 3 MTB-Touren in Bereich des Wattkopfs ausgeschildert. Ich gehe davon aus, dass weitere Streckenvorschläge nicht geplant sind.
> Auf der Homepage der Stadt Ettlingen sind die Tourenbeschreibungen zu finden, Im Frühjar gab es auch 2 Flyer. http://www.ettlingen.de/servlet/PB/menu/1165347_l1/index.html


Hat überhaupt einer der Wege Singeltrailanteil?

Ich hab halt damals bei der Uetlibergstrecke in Zürich mitgearbeitet. Das sind 3,5km feinste Singletrailabfahrt. Die hatte die Stadt gebaut, nachdem Sie dann endlich die Notwendigkeit eingesehen hatte. Die Initiative kam von einem MTB-Club und ein paar Bike-Stores. Vorher gab es haufenweise Illegale DH-Pisten. Die wurden dann im Gegenzug allerdings alle dicht gemacht (Baulich so zu gemacht, dass sie effektiv keiner mehr nutzen konnte).
Ausgewiesene "Mountainbikestrecken" wie die von Ettlingen gab es schon Haufenweise...


----------



## ramanujan (16. Oktober 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hat überhaupt einer der Wege Singeltrailanteil?


Ja, oben auf dem Wattkopf gibt es mindestens einen Singeltrail, der seit diesem jahr offiziell als MTB-Weg ausgewiesen ist


----------



## Znarf (25. Oktober 2006)

Also ich finde man könnte sich wirklich ernsthaft mal überlegen, eine GENEHMIGTE Bauaktion am Wattkopf zu starten. Bzw. mal schauen ob man sowas irgendwie erreichen kann. 
Wäre doch geil wenn wir ne Hausstrecke hätten. Lelebebbel hat nämlich recht, mit Serpentinen könnte man das vergnügen von 3 Minuten um ne ganze Ecke erweitern. Und die Erosion könnte man auch stoppen bzw. verringern. 
Falls jemand Interesse hat, schickt mal ne PM an mich, dann können wir uns koordinieren.

Grüße Znarf


----------

